# What kind of deer is this?



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

I figured I would ask the experts on this. About 20 yrs. ago my mom, dad and wife were having lunch on our deck in Lapeer county and this deer came up in the yard, it had to be a pet, it was`nt afraid of people, there are no game farms anywhere close to us, it just wandered through and was gone when I got home. I forgot about it till I run across these pics last night. Any ideas? Thanks, Mike



​ 



**​


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

thats second pic makes me want to say a stag, the third makes me want to say sika...


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll second sika buck. A real nice one got onto Selfridge some how. I begged them to let me shoot him, to no avail. SMS shot him and turned over to the dnr.


----------

